# Waze vs Google



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

Which is better map ap to use? Or do they compliment each other. Just downloaded waze and I'm not sure that I like it.


----------



## DavisUberX (Sep 13, 2014)

It depends where I'm going and how much time I'll be on the freeway. I like waze for the heads up on police and accidents ahead etc, but do prefer the voice nav on Google Maps a little better and probably won't take you down alleys or strange side streets like Waze tends to do (shorter more effective route but pax may not think so).

I also like that you can use Waze for a heads-up nav while not navigating to a specific place which you can't do with Google nav (although you will have to flip back to the Uber app occasionally if the U on the left isn't there).

Try em both out in different situations and see what you think..


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

I use Google maps but run Waze in the background so I still get the voice alerts.
By the way, last year Google purchased Waze .
Google maps is using traffic info generated from Waze.
Their new "dynamic re-routing" is possible because of Waze data.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

I use waze only when it's traffic time

I prefer to have my phone free the rest of the time


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

Definitely Waze. I love the map interface and it is easier to zoom out than google.


----------



## Wil Mette (Jan 15, 2015)

DavisUberX said:


> It depends where I'm going and how much time I'll be on the freeway. I like waze for the heads up on police and accidents ahead etc, but do prefer the voice nav on Google Maps a little better and probably won't take you down alleys or strange side streets like Waze tends to do (shorter more effective route but pax may not think so).


I like Waze, you can use the report map error feature to report alley issues. You can also fix them yourself online.


----------



## Millstone (Jan 14, 2015)

ElectroFuzz said:


> I use Google maps but run Waze in the background so I still get the voice alerts.
> By the way, last year Google purchased Waze .
> Google maps is using traffic info generated from Waze.
> Their new "dynamic re-routing" is possible because of Waze data.


No they've had traffic data long before Waze came along.


----------



## Tommy Tours (Sep 19, 2014)

I use Waze when traveling to area's I'm not familiar with. Also Google reacts a little slower when using a IPhone. Sometimes your on top of the intersection or passing the turn when instructions come. Your choice


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Millstone said:


> No they've had traffic data long before Waze came along.


Yeah and it sucked, that's why they paid a billion for Waze.
The "dynamic routing" is new.
This is when Google maps alerts you mid-trip that "there is a better
route now available based on changes in traffic conditions".


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

Waze


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

I prefer Google Maps to Waze


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

doesnt google own Waze?
for some reason Waze gives me weird ways to get to places
often it tries to take me to the ping, instead of the address shown. so if address is 341 Lark lane, and although the ping is technically connected to that address, if the guy is in the back of the house or further back from the curb, Waze will take me down an alley trying to go to the same address,which is correct, but im in the back,and usually pax will of course come out the front of the structure


----------



## g00r (Mar 10, 2015)

Waze is great for the community data (road blocks, traffic jams etc) but as Bart says, where it lets you down is the GPS can be too precise. You sometimes need to double check the address in Uber against what street you are sitting in.
Waze does chew through a bit of data though


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Hmmm. Never heard of Waze. Learn something new everyday online.


----------



## Wil Mette (Jan 15, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> for some reason Waze gives me weird ways to get to places...


That is why I dropped Waze, but Google Maps did the same thing, so I am using Waze again.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Google bought Waze and will be putting the features into google maps.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

limepro said:


> Google bought Waze and will be putting the features into google maps.


yeah, all same company, but 2 apps that do different things and give different directions


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Just give it time it is a brand new acquisition once they put what they want from Waze into google maps Waze will be killed off.


Bart McCoy said:


> yeah, all same company, but 2 apps that do different things and give different directions


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

I use Waze. Better in my area


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I switched the Waze app for all of about 3 minutes. All the little characters and stuff made it hard for me to make out my route and I guess I'm just too used to Google maps. I had changed the option in the app and was on my way to pick up a fare so I just switched to the google maps on my phone and plugged in the addresses manually so I could find my way. As soon as I dropped off the pax, I changed the option in the app back. I guess I'm just not hip enough LOL


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Waze sucks balls.


----------



## Sukias (Jan 4, 2016)

Of course GOOGLE BEST, Waze stupid
Google more professional for driver ,graphics more easy to look and follow. ...
What a Waze idiot graphics, stupid big icons, all time pop aps ask you you something. ....
I'm using navigation many years GARMIN, GOOGLE and all time never use voice ( all time on mute option, prefer listen mine or riders music Google upper bar complete enough to Navigate.
Alternative I highly recommend NOKIA HERE NAVIGATION - DESIGN AND GRAPHICS GREAT


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

Google sucks and is such a horrible piece of navigation software. Good luck zooming in and out with that piece of shit.


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

MKEUber said:


> Google sucks and is such a horrible piece of navigation software. Good luck zooming in and out with that piece of shit.


my problem is it tends to crash when Uber switches to it and I have to switch back to Uber then to google again for it to work. Uber doesn't like being in the background.


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

Sly said:


> my problem is it tends to crash when Uber switches to it and I have to switch back to Uber then to google again for it to work. Uber doesn't like being in the background.


I get that too with Google maps. Waze is just too busy for me to use, too many bells and whistles and pop ups. Way too distracting like an earlier poster said.

My fix for Google maps crashing is before I start driving I pull up settings/apps/maps and leave that running in the background so I can "force stop" maps when it locks up. I find going back to the uber app and hitting navigate again doesn't work unless I force stop maps first.


----------



## Sukias (Jan 4, 2016)

MKEUber said:


> Google sucks and is such a horrible piece of navigation software. Good luck zooming in and out with that piece of shit.


Try use it out of city, it's real shet, some waze u user entered idiot infos just for fun, and others have to text is that thru or not . 
Wase with his cartoon balloons, all time sending messages plus Ads make a happy for some not professionals.
Watch on road not On cartoon


----------



## Sukias (Jan 4, 2016)

Lou W said:


> I get that too with Google maps. Waze is just too busy for me to use, too many bells and whistles and pop ups. Way too distracting like an earlier poster said.
> 
> My fix for Google maps crashing is before I start driving I pull up settings/apps/maps and leave that running in the background so I can "force stop" maps when it locks up. I find going back to the uber app and hitting navigate again doesn't work unless I force stop maps first.


What's kind of phone are you using?
Mine Note 4 it's very seldom I have a problem. And the same time I always keeping on my GARMIN, because in some places in Los Angeles there is a no reception at all, especially night time in mountains


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

Sly said:


> my problem is it tends to crash when Uber switches to it and I have to switch back to Uber then to google again for it to work. Uber doesn't like being in the background.


Exactly. Waze is so much easier on the phone's resources than google's navigation system. That's why it is the number 1 navigation app out there.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

Sukias said:


> Try use it out of city, it's real shet, some waze u user entered idiot infos just for fun, and others have to text is that thru or not .
> Wase with his cartoon balloons, all time sending messages plus Ads make a happy for some not professionals.
> Watch on road not On cartoon


I have no idea what this dude is trying to say. Can anybody give a translation?


----------



## copperbob (Jul 24, 2016)

Why does WASE put me in that alley occasionally? In some areas being in an alley is a aver bad place to be... just saying!!!


----------



## Wil Mette (Jan 15, 2015)

copperbob said:


> Why does WASE put me in that alley occasionally? In some areas being in an alley is a aver bad place to be... just saying!!!


Lyft is the better app, Uber sends geocodes which more often than not attach to the alley if there is one.
Try this, if the GPS app is sending you to an alley, look up the address that Uber has sent you and enter it into the GPS app and see if that corrects the routing. A royal pain, but it helps. If it still sends you to the alley, press the "report" button and have them fix the map. It only takes a day or so.


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

By UCF google sends you down a one way street the wrong way.


----------



## copperbob (Jul 24, 2016)

Ok...thanks to all that replied. For now I'm deleting WASE and will try Google maps as the default. I also downloaded HERE and will try that. Report to follow. I love and hate technology at the same time.... Again... just saying!!!


----------

